

Show HN: We built a realtime design feedback tool using Node.js - roh26it
http://www.framebench.com/hn/

======
michaelbuddy
Not stoked on pricing on any of these. not gonna pay that If one pays say $15
/ month for flexible hosting products, these kinds of services are
comparatively overpriced. Does the realtime feedback matter? My experience is
its better to wait for your stakeholders to complete their round of feedback
to weed out redundancy. Realtime is just a distraction

There is a stand-out feature which is video, not all these services have that.

Cant wait for the self-hosted version of these to be created for a onetime
price. makes way more sense to me.

~~~
oneye
If you think that $19 / month is over-priced, you are not in anybody's market.

If you think that the service is not as good as your current solutions, that
is a different critique and discussion altogether.

I would actually advise to get rid of the $19/month option, because as all of
the successful SaaS operators say it will result in the unhappiest customers
and the lowest profit margin.

~~~
michaelbuddy
"all of the successful SaaS operators say it will result in the unhappiest
customers and the lowest profit margin."

Yes all those Dropbox users with their free 2gb are constantly complaining and
unhappy. They can't contain their rage.

~~~
roh26it
Thats the debate between giving it for free and charging a small amount..

------
oneye
Bump your prices up.

Imagine if some senior design guy in some digital agency making 8 figures in
profit per year wants to use it. Do you think that he wouldn't get approval
for, say, $500 / month if he thought it would help him work with the designers
he manages or the stakeholders he reports to?

Capping out at $99 / month is leaving a ton of potential money on the table,
IMO.

~~~
roh26it
Thanks a lot for this oneye! You're right we've had people sign up for our
enterprise plans more than we'd expected. But we felt that this is the rift
price point today because we want to make this available to every creator whos
collaborating.

We go after the high net worth users with our enterprise plans that offer a
higher degree of customization and integration.

------
stickydink
"whats up, my god, this image has been, screwed up, faggots"

Is all I see posted in the chat on your live demo[1]. You might want to have a
little more control over this, seems like you've been infected with a few
teenagers/morons already.

[1] [http://i.imgur.com/uunBhwX.png](http://i.imgur.com/uunBhwX.png)

~~~
roh26it
Hey, sorry about this. we figure that while we could do something about an XSS
attack, this is something we'd leave. We did clean a lot of comments and chat
messages which were extreme. Framebench is meant to be private, so while this
may happen in a demo, it certainly won't when within an organization. Thanks
for pointing it out though! :)

------
wittyphrasehere
Looks great, just as long as there's a verification process to ensure that
only designers are giving design feedback.

You wouldn't want your MBA boss looking over your code and suggesting you
"break that method out into a new class," why would you want someone who's not
a designer telling you to "make the logo bigger."

Joking, but seriously.

~~~
michaelbuddy
designers need feedback from non-designers. a designers title doesnt suddenly
give them encompassing knowledge over a business and how to treat every part
of a project.

~~~
wittyphrasehere
The designer should have received all relevant context prior to starting the
task. There will be exceptions, where a piece of context is missed, and in
these cases where feedback is necessary the format of the feedback is
important.

Rather than, "do it this way because businessReasons."

Instead, try, "We must not have properly conveyed this aspect of our business,
here is the relevant context. Knowing this, how do we solve this design
problem?"

If the designer is incapable of translating business requirements into design
solutions then perhaps they're not a product/ux designer, maybe just a
visual/graphic designer.

~~~
roh26it
Often times, designers have to get feedback from the business guys because we
do have a tendency to go with the flow. Especially if its not a full time job.

~~~
wittyphrasehere
Absolutely, feedback is just more input for finding the right solution, and is
valuable from any source.

~~~
michaelbuddy
Except you said earlier

"just as long as there's a verification process to ensure that only designers
are giving design feedback"

You can't have it both ways.

------
julienmarie
Really cool product. If I may suggest, as your target audience is mainly
designers, you should I think polish the design of the app. The tool is about
refining design, but the app design could benefit from some love ( fonts
alignment, shadows, color palette,.. ). There is some room for improvements,
and by itself it's a great news ( btw, i'd gladly help ;) )

~~~
roh26it
We should do that! Can I get your email address? I'm ar rohit AT framebench
DOT com

~~~
julienmarie
You can contact me at this address : jm at producture dot com

------
farolino
Someone has taken it down. They managed to use an xss attack to inject a
couple of alerts and then said they would try something else. Now you just get
a JS 'hi' alert and it closes.

~~~
roh26it
Yes, someone just cleared the DOM using an XSS. Should be up now atleast.
Found the vulnerability.

~~~
farolino
Excellent! Very cool tool.

~~~
roh26it
Thanks!

------
notjustanymike
I like it - does it have keyboard shortcuts? It's a pain to draw a circle,
then click comment, then place the comment. I'd like to (d)raw then (c)omment.

~~~
roh26it
It does have keyboard shortcuts. B is for brush, T for comment. Try it out..
We should put up tooltips for these. Thanks!

~~~
notjustanymike
Ah yes, excellent. It wasn't obvious to me I had to roll over to get the
shortcuts.

------
ebiester
Cool, but the question for me is what advantage this has over screen sharing.
Perhaps this is meeting a need that I don't know, though.

~~~
roh26it
What after the screen sharing session? Framebench makes sure that all your
comments, files etc stay here. Also allows for asynchronous feedback so you
could check the comments left at your convenience. This is why we say
Framebench has the good parts of email and screensharing. And we have a fully
functional asset management with versioning system built in..

Btw, did I mention...much lower bandwidth costs. :)

------
akhushraj
Awesome tool, used it for collaborating on my last website project. Thumbs up
for the founders!

~~~
roh26it
Thanks a ton! :)

------
mp99e99
This is pretty cool, I think its going to be a hit. Great job!

~~~
roh26it
Woah, thanks a lot! Would really appreciate if you tell your friends about it.
Thanks again!

------
danmaz74
Isn't this very similar to mural.ly?

~~~
roh26it
Isn't mural.ly a whiteboard where you can collect stuff and yes collaborate?
Framebench is probably more for online reviews and feedback. Did you notice
the voice call feature?

~~~
danmaz74
Yes the starting idea is not the same, but in the end it looks you could use
mural.ly to a very similar effect, that's why I was asking :)

Anyway, good job and good luck!

~~~
roh26it
Thats true, in fact I love their sense of UI design. Thanks a lot for pointing
it out.

Thanks again!

------
framebench
Comments welcome!

